# Thunderbolt Battery Idling...



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

So, I put my phone to the test. I left it idling for a few days to see how long the battery would last with VERY minimal usage. I was very surprised it lasted as long as it did.... (2.5 days!?!?!?)

































[IMGhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/9372031/TBolt_Batt/5.jpg][/IMG]









*I am very happy with these results! If only is lasted this long while it was being used ;-)*


----------



## abtre (Jun 7, 2011)

Not bad uptime at all. On average, I can snag ~12 - 15 hours per charge with just 3G turned on which satisfies me well enough.


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

Really? Not bad


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

can't see any pictures here


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

You don't have the permission set correctly for them on your public folder.


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

davidjr621 said:


> They are showing up for me?


*this is assuming you are running on a windoz box
In your dropbox folder right click on the file that is in your public folder. Go to the dropbox submenu and select copy public link and then do that for each file. The links you posted are the secure links that require user authentication to view instead of John Q. Public.

You can also get the public links from the web interface.


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

nope, in linux... they are fixed now


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Ha in NM all we have is 3G







so as soon as LTE goes live here in October its gonna be hell for my battery.


----------



## scsa20 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the extended battery, with medium usage (text messaging, listening to Pandora, etc) and I was able to get 2.5 days and I could of went more but decided to put it on the charger (was at 13% battery when I finally decided to put it on the charger). Going to try not using it as much to see how much I can get out of it.


----------



## determinato (Jun 15, 2011)

Honestly, I live in a 4G area, but I don't usually turn it on unless I absolutely need it (app updates, streaming, etc.). That said, I also have the extended life battery, so I'm guaranteed at least a full day's charge.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry, but I couldn't let my phone "sit" for that long.


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

I've got a 3200mah coming from Seidio tomorrow, My schedule just prevents me from doing any kind of extended tests like this lol. The best I can get is going to be about 34 hrs before I have to start using it again.

It's good to see the Cell Standby/Idle isn't actually pwning the battery.


----------

